# .325 winchester short magnum



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

i might hunt alaska in the near future and i been thinking about a new rifle and cartridge. maybe a new winchester model 70 in .325 short magnum. i'm wondering about the cartridge. does it look like it will be around a while or should i consider another cartridge? does it look like its going to fade away like some others have done or is it going to do pretty good? i have a .30-06 but i thought a more powerful one would be better up there. also what do you think about the model 70 coming back? will it go over well or what?


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

the 325 WSM seems like a good round. If you reload, buy a ton of brass and heads, just in case it is discontinued.

But, I would have to recommend the old stand-by 338 Win Mag as the gun I would use. Great selection of factory ammo, as well as components. The extra length of the action is negligible.

The model 70 has been on the downslide since '64. It will never be what it was. There is a lot of quality competition for it on the market today.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

the new Winchester Model 70 production has been totally retooled, and it is what it should be, an excellent rifle. They are very pricey though, so if your getting one for the $400 to $600 range, it is from the old line.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The 325 WSM has been out several years and has not caught on at all.
I would not be surprised to see it discontinued...

Why tempt fate? If you want a mid 30 magnum, go with the well established, tried & true 338 Magnum. Ammo is available anywhere & everywhere as are reloading components, and virtually every gunmaker produces rifles in this caliber. I would guess if the 338 is not the most used all around Alaskan rifle, it's surely one of the top 2 or 3...

I certainly love my 338. If I could have only one rifle (and bearing in mind I'll never hunt Africa) I would be hard pressed to decided between my 7MM Magnum and my 338 Magnum...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

NDTerminator, I read an article about five years ago where the author talked to about 100 Alaskan guides. The 338 Win Mag was the number one caliber used by a wide margin.

I have always thought the short mags were a good idea, but Winchester blew it on a couple of calibers. The 300 was good, the 7mm was a good idea, but the 270 WSM isn't much difference than the Weatherby 270. The 6mm and the 22 caliber I'm not impressed with. They don't do anything that other cartridges don't already do. I think after the 300WSM they should have necked it down to 6.5 mm. Also, if they wanted to go up 338 would have offered better bullet selection for the handloader than the 325.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes Plainsman, I too think they would have been better going with a 338 WSM. Would be interesting to learn the thought process that went into the decision to go 325. Probably the guy responsible is now in the mail room or boxing primers...

I was greatly intrigued with the 325 WSM when it came out. Truth be told, probably the only reason I didn't get one was that no one made one in LH...


----------

